# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Tank question

## Kevin

Hi guys! 

This is my first post at this website and i'm looking forward to many more! I am looking to get 3 to 4 leucomelas (yellow banded dart frog). What kind of dimensions would be best for this many frogs (LxWxH not gallons)? I want it very roomy for them. Im currently looking into the exo-terra terrariums. 

Thanks!!

----------


## Don

Leucomelas use more width than height.  Mine are in a 20 Long and if you are doing 4, then select the wider Exo over a higher one.
I believe they now do a 36 x 18 x 18 which would be perfect for these and they would definitely use all that space.

----------

nos187

----------


## Kevin

Thanks! I think im just going to do 3. Is 36 more than enough? I do not want them cramped the slightest bit. I plan on doing a full out vivarium with a water feature of some sort. Full of living plants. 

The more i read up on these dart frogs the more i worry about territorial issues as well. Say i order 3 random leucomelas.. will i run into territorial problems? I play on keeping these little guys the full life expectancy so this is something im worried about. What if i get 3males or some combination that does not work? 

Thanks for the support

----------


## Don

Usually not.  If introduced at the same time.  If you add one in later a little rearranging puts them on the same playing field.  

I recently added a much smaller one and no problems what so ever.

----------


## Kevin

Awesome! That is a big relief! I just ordered a 36 x 18 x 24 exo terra tank. Hopefully this will be more than spacious for 3 leucomelas. Thanks for the quick responses!

----------


## Don

You can easily do 4 since this is a nice wide viv.  

Some good pics of my setup for the Lucs in my photo album too.

----------


## dtfleming

That's plenty of room. I keep three leucs in a 40 breeder

----------


## Kevin

Wow that is an awesome vivarium.. a lot of time and thought went into that. Hopefully mine will be comparable when completed! Do you mind me asking what type of vine that brown thick twirly thing is? Once again i really appreciate the help.

P.S. Can you explain your signature for me? I do not understand what the numbers mean 0.0.2 (species). 

Thanks again!

----------


## Don

Thanks Don.

If you talking the vine in my Agalychnis callidryas (Red Eye Tree Frog) viv, it is a Flukers bend a branch - large.
Here is a link to the Dart viv build.

The numbers represent male, female, and unknown sex.

----------


## Kevin

That is an awesome thread. I read the entire thing and quickly bookmarked. Should prove to be very useful when it comes to making my viv. You did a phenomenal job on your vivarium and im sure your leucomelas are very happy =). You have been very helpful

----------


## Don

Biggest thing when creating yours....  have fun.  

Plan out your layout and have everything on hand when you start.
If you don't like how something came out, just cut is out and recreate.  It is tougher change or fix something after the frogs are introduced.

----------

